# Betta compabilty



## milindsaraswala (Feb 28, 2009)

I have 8 gallon tank with 100 w heater, 120L/h internal filter, and air stone for Oxygen bubble. Betta fish only my tank. My tank is setup from last 21 days with betta fish.

Now I am thinking to add 6 Neon tetra and 10 Red cherry shrimp.

will it work out. I heard that Neon tetra will nip my betta and betta will eat shrimp.

And also read that they will work also.

I am now confuse.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I think your gonna be crowding your betta.
I theory it will work, but im not so sure.
Plus your sorta overloading your tank


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

I think the neons would be to cramped in that small of a tank, maybe some bottom dwellers like cories may work.


----------



## swim1259 (Nov 15, 2009)

I also dont think its enough space. but if you do make sure you get as little fish as possible

Make sure the fish are not aggressive (you cant get fish like barbs, danos, gouramis, angelfish or catfish) 
You would have to have hiding places too
The fish have to be about the same size. (if it is smaller it could be food, bigger it might intimidate the betta and it would attack
YOU CAN ONLY HAVE ONE MALE BETTA FISH PER TANK NO MATTER HOW BIG THE TANK IS


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I would add only the Neons. The shrimp would likely be Betta dinner and would probably be too much on the tank itself. I think you could go 6-8 Neons in an 8 gallon, but not more. And make sure they are Neons not cardinals. Cardinals will get bigger than the Neons and not be happy in a take that size. 

Watch the Neons when you do add them, they may go for your Betta's fins.


----------



## DavidAl (Nov 17, 2009)

I guess I'm the contrarian. Ask yourself which of the two fishes, the betta or neons, is your primary interest. If it's the betta, do not add the neons. Neons do better in cooler water; bettas prefer warmer water. Cardianls, on the other hand, do well in the same water temperature bettas do well in, 80F. You certainly have the heater for it. However, as Obsidian stated, 8-gallons may be to small of a tank for a nice school of at least nine cardinals, which is the only way I would keep them.

If the neons are your main interest, forget the betta and add the neons and shrimps to the 8-gallon.

David


----------

